# DTG White underbase spots showing through color layer



## MG Design (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm getting some white underbase spots showing through the color layer on 100% ringspun cotton black shirts. It seems like the fibers of the shirt are sticking up and causing this, any suggestions? This problem comes and goes, but this is by far the worst I've encountered.

I'm using a DTG Digital Viper 2 and have pre-pressed and pre-treated the garments properly. Curing at 340 with 30 second hover, then 3 minute press.


----------



## rudd (Oct 29, 2015)

Did I read that right that you're using a 3 minute press? We cure at 356 for 30 seconds with no hover. We use a Brother DTG and don't cure for near that amount of time.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

rudd said:


> Did I read that right that you're using a 3 minute press? We cure at 356 for 30 seconds with no hover. We use a Brother DTG and don't cure for near that amount of time.


Brother's inks are a completely different chemistry than what he is using.

Couple suggestions:

1. Use a brush after pretreating to help spread out the PT and lay the fibers down.

2. Use HEAVY pressure on your heat press

3. Pause the print after the white layer and let the white ink set up for a few. Then use a piece of parchment paper and lightly flatten the ink and fibers sticking up with your hand. Remover the parchment paper and proceed with the CMYK layer.


----------



## MG Design (Dec 11, 2015)

rudd said:


> Did I read that right that you're using a 3 minute press? We cure at 356 for 30 seconds with no hover. We use a Brother DTG and don't cure for near that amount of time.


That is correct. I'm fairly new to DTG, so I'm simply using the recommendations from the dealer. Have had no problems with curing so far.


----------



## MG Design (Dec 11, 2015)

EricDeem said:


> Brother's inks are a completely different chemistry than what he is using.
> 
> Couple suggestions:
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric, I will give that a shot. Also, I found that this issue diminishes drastically when the garment is over-pretreated. But is seems like way too much pretreat since I'm already getting a really solid white with the recommended pt.


----------

